# Most Anticipated RPG of 2017: The Official Poll!



## bmfrosty (Jan 6, 2017)

Other.  Tales from the yawning portal.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2017)

bmfrosty said:


> Other.  Tales from the yawning portal.




That is about full, standalone roleplaying games.


----------



## bmfrosty (Jan 6, 2017)

Morrus said:


> That is about full, standalone roleplaying games.





Ah. I see.


----------



## Jester David (Jan 6, 2017)

I imagine since it's a setting not a full RPG the Critical Role book is also disqualified...


----------



## red freak (Jan 6, 2017)

I missed the nomination part, darn it. my vote is for Other... that other being Villians and Vigilantes3.0/Mighty Protectors RPG,  Kickstarters complete and its being completed from what Jeff Dee has posted recently on their Facebook page.


----------



## Blue (Jan 6, 2017)

Dresden Files Accelerated by Evil Hat.  I had nominated it this afternoon, must have missed the cutoff.


----------



## ProtoClone (Jan 6, 2017)

Dang, L5R didn't make it. I am really interested in seeing how this goes under FFG.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 6, 2017)

Alas, none of these


----------



## barasawa (Jan 6, 2017)

Ooh... didn't see V&V3 when I voted. Though I'm not currently seeing any results either, of course they are hidden, so no surprise there. I'm guessing that at some point we'll be told the results, I hope.


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 6, 2017)

ProtoClone said:


> Dang, L5R didn't make it. I am really interested in seeing how this goes under FFG.




They've said there will be a new one, not that it will be in 2017...  If I knew it were going to be 2017, rather than 2018...


----------



## thorgrit (Jan 6, 2017)

I too missed the nomination, and it's nobody's fault but mine!

That said, Red Markets may not qualify, as the Kickstarter says December 2017 and I always add 2-3 months minimum to expectation of any KS project. Original game of "economic horror - the world has ended and the rent's still due" https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/159466030/red-markets

And Hydro Hackers is still being worked on and iterated, not even ready to go up on Kickstarter yet, so it might not be a 2017 game either. Powered by the Apocalypse "hydropunk Robin Hoods who steal water from the rich corporations to provide it to their neighborhood" http://www.encodeddesigns.com/h2o/

A project I backed that was due in 2016 but hasn't shown up yet is Anthro Adventures, basically a Pathfinder-compatible setting for furries (well, for "new and younger players", but I got it because I'm a furry). https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/494568513/anthro-adventures-a-pathfinder-compatible-fantasy/ - I've grown away from Pathfinder lately though and my gaming group isn't all that interested in furries anyway.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 6, 2017)

chibi graz'zt said:


> Alas, none of these



Unfortunately, that is not an option in this poll.


----------



## Wepwawet (Jan 6, 2017)

What? There's a My Little Pony RPG??? AWESOME! <3 <3 <3

There's my choice right there, I can start my niece on RPGs!


----------



## gantry (Jan 6, 2017)

Pity Chronicles of Aerthe hasn't appeared here considering they had a successful kickstarter and the quickstart was downloaded almost 500 times.


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out how Dungeon Fantasy got on there. Nearly the entire thing has been released already.

I might be misinformed.

 @_*Morrus*_ Are you happy to see your products on there?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2017)

Here are the charts for 2013, 2015, and 2016.  We didn't do it in 2014.


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 6, 2017)

Other: I'm looking forward to D&D Classics converting the old school Dungeons & Dragons products that are too pricey for me on the second hand market to Print on Demand format, so that I can buy one of everything on Echohawk's Spelljammer Collectors List.

I am also looking forward to Greyhawk, Dragonlance, Planescape and Spelljammer going onto DMs Guild, so that 5th Edition D&D can provide me with content that might tempt me to bother learning a new RPG.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2017)

Big Mac said:


> Other: I'm looking forward to D&D Classics converting the old school Dungeons & Dragons products that are too pricey for me on the second hand market to Print on Demand format, so that I can buy one of everything on Echohawk's Spelljammer Collectors List.
> 
> I am also looking forward to Greyhawk, Dragonlance, Planescape and Spelljammer going onto DMs Guild, so that 5th Edition D&D can provide me with content that might tempt me to bother learning a new RPG.




Those are not RPGs, they're adventures and settings.


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 6, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Those are not RPGs, they're adventures and settings.




Fair enough. Lets say I'm interested in seeing 2nd Edition and 3rd Edition D&D get a revival from Print on Demand then.

That's what I'm anticipating anyway. If that doesn't count, then put me down for "None of the above".


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jan 6, 2017)

Blue Rose and Wraith 20 were both kickstarters I dearly wish I had had the money to back at the time.  Kult I did back and am eagerly awaiting.  I also voted for Starfinder because I'm a sucker for space fantasy.


----------



## dalisprime (Jan 6, 2017)

Invisible Sun, Coriolis and Unity are all projects I've invested in so pretty natural I'm excited to see how they turn out (got a pretty good idea with Coriolis having seen the quick start rules). Vurt I'm curious about simply because Manchester is its main setting. Almost backed it as well but figured ice got enough cypher system on my shelves as is and IS took priority. The Witcher...now this one I'm genuinely curious about. Gonna be interesting to see how they balance witchers against the other options and if the setting is presented true to source (with all the grittiness it entails).


----------



## Abstruse (Jan 6, 2017)

I have that rug...


----------



## Abstruse (Jan 6, 2017)

Wepwawet said:


> What? There's a My Little Pony RPG??? AWESOME! <3 <3 <3
> 
> There's my choice right there, I can start my niece on RPGs!




Yep. It was announced about a month ago and covered in the News Digest on December 8th. It's officially licensed and they've released a few details about it.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 6, 2017)

That is a lot to look forward to!

Though, it seem like things we had been looking forward to, we are still looking forward to??


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 6, 2017)

The Witcher RPG would be nice, Conan has been a long time coming.  I am kind of hoping for a surprise, something I was not looking at that just hits my interest.


----------



## Devilbass (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Alternity. I'm  hoping it captures the essence of the original while being it's own game. Rich Baker and Co at Sasquatch keep little bits trickling out leading up to a public playtest, they're keeping me very eager!


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Jan 6, 2017)

Didn't see this poll in time, voted other for Rifts: Savage Worlds and Vampire the Masquerade 5th Ed (assuming it comes out end of 2017).


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Jan 6, 2017)

Mr. Wilson said:


> Didn't see this poll in time, voted other for Rifts: Savage Worlds and Vampire the Masquerade 5th Ed (assuming it comes out end of 2017).



Savage Rifts is technically already out.  The pdfs have been on sale for a few months and many backers received their books in December.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2017)

Mr. Wilson said:


> Didn't see this poll in time, voted other for Rifts: Savage Worlds.




That was last year. In fact it was #1 for 2016.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/conten...ipated-Tabletop-RPGs-Of-2016-Are#.WG_PJD2cZBx


----------



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2017)

I can reveal that the top two choices currently have only 4 votes difference between them... one has 164 and one has 168 as of now.


----------



## Dhomal (Jan 6, 2017)

I presume I can't get to the poll from the app on my phone....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using EN World mobile app


----------



## Thoth11 (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice! Just voted!


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 7, 2017)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Blue Rose and Wraith 20 were both kickstarters I dearly wish I had had the money to back at the time.  Kult I did back and am eagerly awaiting.  I also voted for Starfinder because I'm a sucker for space fantasy.



You should still be able to get the POD version of Wraith: The Oblivion when it comes out. In Premium, the quality of the book is still pretty good. Of course they have to finish off the writing, which is taking a long time.....

Talking of slow releases, Chaosium's RuneQuest 4 (is it though?) may be distinguished by making the Top 10 Anticipated RPGs two years in a row!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2017)

TrippyHippy said:


> You should still be able to get the POD version of Wraith: The Oblivion when it comes out. In Premium, the quality of the book is still pretty good. Of course they have to finish off the writing, which is taking a long time.....
> 
> Talking of slow releases, Chaosium's RuneQuest 4 (is it though?) may be distinguished by making the Top 10 Anticipated RPGs two years in a row!




Conan and Paranoia might make it three years in a row!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox (Jan 7, 2017)

Morrus,

Thanks for the mention of ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG! Here's to hoping the world's first Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone/loveletter/heartbreaker/OSR equivalent makes it to the top 10!


Best,
Daniel Fox
Lead designer of *ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG*
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg


----------



## SMHWorlds (Jan 7, 2017)

Moniker said:


> Morrus,
> 
> Thanks for the mention of ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG! Here's to hoping the world's first Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone/loveletter/heartbreaker/OSR equivalent makes it to the top 10!
> 
> ...




Oh very cool. I did not realize that was the heritage.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Jan 7, 2017)

There are a few smaller press games in the Other category I'm looking forward to: MASHED, about playing field surgeons in the Korean War, Bluebeard's Bride, a gorgeous horror game based on the fairy tale, and the second edition of Stars Without Number.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 7, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Conan and Paranoia might make it three years in a row!



Well, having read the pdf and seen the box, I can definitely say that Paranoia will be here a couple of months from now. Not sure about Conan though, although that will be a huge release.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2017)

TrippyHippy said:


> Well, having read the pdf and seen the box, I can definitely say that Paranoia will be here a couple of months from now. Not sure about Conan though, although that will be a huge release.




I think you misunderstand me. If Paranoia and Conan do well in this poll right here right now, it will be for the third year running.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Jan 7, 2017)

TrippyHippy said:


> Well, having read the pdf and seen the box, I can definitely say that Paranoia will be here a couple of months from now. Not sure about Conan though, although that will be a huge release.




I'm am a Conan backer, and we have been sent a final review PDF of the core book. I understand that a bunch of supplements talk books are in production at the same time, so while the project clearly missed it's late 2016 goal, it shouldn't be too.much longer.


----------



## Derren (Jan 8, 2017)

Starfinder.
I find fantasy/technology mixing settings interesting (Shadowrun, etc.) and was rather sad that Dragonstar was discontinued so fast. Hopefully Starfinder will fare better.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 8, 2017)

Ath-kethin said:


> I'm am a Conan backer, and we have been sent a final review PDF of the core book. I understand that a bunch of supplements talk books are in production at the same time, so while the project clearly missed it's late 2016 goal, it shouldn't be too.much longer.



No, I get it. I'm just reassuring people who may been anticipating for a very long time that they won't have much longer to wait.


----------



## Mark Plemmons (Jan 8, 2017)

Atlatl Jones said:


> There are a few smaller press games in the Other category I'm looking forward to: MASHED, about playing field surgeons in the Korean War




I launched it yesterday, so you can wait no more!  

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/199282/MASHED-A-Korean-War-MASH-RPG

It's now available on DriveThruRPG and RPGNow. (The print/POD copies and other Kickstarter add-ons are coming in the near future, but I wanted to get the PDF out first.)


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 8, 2017)

When do the results get published? I'm getting excited by all this anticipation!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2017)

There's been quite a surge from a couple of games on the list. Seems their fans have noticed the poll!


----------



## TRDG (Jan 8, 2017)

Starfinder


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 8, 2017)

Morrus said:


> There's been quite a surge from a couple of games on the list. Seems their fans have noticed the poll!




Modiphius games? They put a notice up on one of their forums. Or RuneQuest? Chaosium did similar on their google site. 

I have too much time on my hands, clearly.....


----------



## Madmaxneo (Jan 8, 2017)

Derren said:


> Starfinder.
> I find fantasy/technology mixing settings interesting (Shadowrun, etc.) and was rather sad that Dragonstar was discontinued so fast. Hopefully Starfinder will fare better.




You should check out Numenera then. It is a mixed fantasy/tech setting way in the future. For that matter you should go check out Shadow World by Terry Amthor. I believe it is the first actual fantasy/tech setting as it came out in the early 80's. Though some might have an issue with the setting as it is for Rolemaster, which consequently is coming out with a new edition soon called RMU (Rolemaster Unified). Not sure if it is going to be this year though as it is still in beta testing.


----------



## Redthistle (Jan 8, 2017)

When does this poll close?


----------



## Derren (Jan 8, 2017)

Madmaxneo said:


> You should check out Numenera then. It is a mixed fantasy/tech setting way in the future. For that matter you should go check out Shadow World by Terry Amthor. I believe it is the first actual fantasy/tech setting as it came out in the early 80's. Though some might have an issue with the setting as it is for Rolemaster, which consequently is coming out with a new edition soon called RMU (Rolemaster Unified). Not sure if it is going to be this year though as it is still in beta testing.




Isn't Numenera more a Fantasy/Post-Apocalyptic setting?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2017)

Redthistle said:


> When does this poll close?




I cunningly hid that piece of information in plain view.


----------



## Madmaxneo (Jan 8, 2017)

Derren said:


> Isn't Numenera more a Fantasy/Post-Apocalyptic setting?




I am not even sure I would call it post apocalyptic but it is a close comparison. When playing it is hard to see the tech sometimes but it is there. There are devices that you can find and use that give you abilities and what not.


----------



## Redthistle (Jan 8, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I cunningly hid that piece of information in plain view.




No wonder I didn't see it. Missing things in front of my nose is my other super-power.


----------



## Geoffrey Bolak (Jan 9, 2017)

Check out Unity RPG on Kickstarter


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 9, 2017)

It's probably too late to mention Discworld, although I did actually receive my preorder on the day before New Years.


----------



## darjr (Jan 9, 2017)

Never to late for Discworld!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 9, 2017)

Witcher RPG seems like a great mix of classic fantasy and intrigue, so I voted for that!


----------



## Aldarc (Jan 9, 2017)

Derren said:


> Isn't Numenera more a Fantasy/Post-Apocalyptic setting?



Science Fantasy. Numenera operates by the principle of Arthur C. Clarke's third principle that "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." Numenera takes place in the Ninth World, which lives in the shadow of eight prior grand civilizations that have come-and-gone, leaving behind their own magic-like technology and imprint on the world. How and why these civilizations are gone is never stated, nor does it particularly matter: what matters is building a future from what remains of their "mystical" scientific legacies.


----------



## Derren (Jan 9, 2017)

Aldarc said:


> Science Fantasy. Numenera operates by the principle of Arthur C. Clarke's third principle that "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." Numenera takes place in the Ninth World, which lives in the shadow of eight prior grand civilizations that have come-and-gone, leaving behind their own magic-like technology and imprint on the world. How and why these civilizations are gone is never stated, nor does it particularly matter: what matters is building a future from what remains of their "mystical" scientific legacies.




Correct me if I am wrong, but from the pictures I saw about Numenera it looked to me that the current civilization lives in a basically medieval fantasy world except that their magic has a technological backdrop yet they do not really know of advanced technology themselves. That is what I call Post Apocalyptic Fantasy. The 'science' part of the setting is gone and only encountered as ruins.

That is a stark contrast to settings I see as Science Fantasy where advanced technology and science exists alongside magic like in Shadowrun and Dragonstar and hopefully also Starfinder. This I find more interesting than fantasy with a different explanation for magic.


----------



## Lord_Kjeran (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Star Trek Adventures. From what I've seen the skill system looks good without being bloated.


----------



## Aldarc (Jan 9, 2017)

Derren said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but from the pictures I saw about Numenera it looked to me that the current civilization lives in a basically medieval fantasy world except that their magic has a technological backdrop yet they do not really know of advanced technology themselves. That is what I call Post Apocalyptic Fantasy. The 'science' part of the setting is gone and only encountered as ruins.
> 
> That is a stark contrast to settings I see as Science Fantasy where advanced technology and science exists alongside magic like in Shadowrun and Dragonstar and hopefully also Starfinder. This I find more interesting than fantasy with a different explanation for magic.



Yes and no. In some ways, it's far more advanced than medieval society, and in other ways, it's more akin to earlier civilizations. It depends. But it's not "apocalyptic" fantasy. There is no implied apocalypse to be seen or had. It's no more apocalyptic than the decline of Rome or the disappearance of older cultures replaced by younger ones. Or even D&D and all of its dungeons and ruins. The inhabitants somewhat know of the advanced technology but nowhere near to the same degree. They are capable of using and creating advanced technology themselves - with the "mages" of the setting, nanos, being capable of using the nano machines in the atmosphere to create magical effects - but their understanding is nowhere near to the same level. We're talking about civilizations capable of rekindling the light of the sun, creating supercontinents, etc.. It's very much more science fantasy than apocalyptic fantasy.


----------



## Derren (Jan 9, 2017)

Aldarc said:


> Yes and no. In some ways, it's far more advanced than medieval society, and in other ways, it's more akin to earlier civilizations. It depends. But it's not "apocalyptic" fantasy. There is no implied apocalypse to be seen or had. It's no more apocalyptic than the decline of Rome or the disappearance of older cultures replaced by younger ones. Or even D&D and all of its dungeons and ruins. The inhabitants somewhat know of the advanced technology but nowhere near to the same degree. They are capable of using and creating advanced technology themselves - with the "mages" of the setting, nanos, being capable of using the nano machines in the atmosphere to create magical effects - but their understanding is nowhere near to the same level. We're talking about civilizations capable of rekindling the light of the sun, creating supercontinents, etc.. It's very much more science fantasy than apocalyptic fantasy.




So it is post apocalypse fantasy. The apocalypse happened and now people are left to pick up the pieces. A stark contrast to Shadowrun etc. where technology continues to progress and is supplemented by magic and other fantasy elements.


----------



## Aldarc (Jan 9, 2017)

Derren said:


> So it is post apocalypse fantasy. The apocalypse happened and now people are left to pick up the pieces. A stark contrast to Shadowrun etc. where technology continues to progress and is supplemented by magic and other fantasy elements.



No. It isn't. There is no known apocalypse in the setting or certainly not a conventional one by any means. Some of these great civilizations may have simply packed up and left. We simply don't know. It's largely irrelevant. Not all of these civilizations were human. It doesn't matter. There is no notion that human civilization has declined or is "rebuilding" from any apocalyptic collapse as we find in the post-apocalyptic genre. And if there was an "apocalypse" the Ninth World is so far removed chronologically that it can hardly constitute a "post-apocalyptic" fantasy anymore. It's as post-apocalyptic as Star Wars and its galaxy far, far away. Technology in the Ninth World also continues to progress and is supplemented by "magic," other fantasy elements, as well as the "numenera" of the previous civilizations.


----------



## grodog (Jan 9, 2017)

Other:  Upwind, from Biohazard Games.


----------



## discosoc (Jan 10, 2017)

I voted other because, honestly, the market is way too saturated with RPG games right now.  I think that's an extension of indie boardgames getting popular over the last decade, but RPG's take a bit more commitment to stay involved in.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like I was a little too late announcing my new RPG!


----------



## Greg K (Jan 10, 2017)

Honestly, I am not anticipating any of them.  I have a slight interest in Conan and Star Trek, but only as references to adapt to another system.


----------



## MiraMels (Jan 10, 2017)

The second edition of Monsterhearts wasn't up there, but I have to say that's what I'm most excited to get my hands on.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Jan 10, 2017)

RodneyThompson said:


> Looks like I was a little too late announcing my new RPG!



Wait, what?

(googles frantically) Very cool! I'm reallly looking forward to the no-prep aspect of it.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm most anticipating Frontier Space from DwD Studios (so "Other"). 

Nothing else coming this year has really excited me, although I will be checking out Star Trek Adventures and DCC Lankmar.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2017)

Last couple of days to go! We're closing in on 5000 voters.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2017)

And we're done. I'll post the Top 10 list soon! Thanks for voting everyone.


----------



## DeltaEcho (Jan 13, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Here are the charts for 2013, 2015, and 2016.  We didn't do it in 2014.
> 
> View attachment 79744




WOW Firefly is four years old? LOL 

Tempus fugit Bitches


----------



## Giorgicus (Jan 20, 2017)

I started posting here AFTER the poll was closed, but for the record my choices would have been (both show as italics on the list):

Alternity (Babylon 5 Setting)
Starfinder (Dragonstar Setting)


----------

